# gravel/plant roots question



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think my gravel is too shallow- it's about 1" in the front up to 2" in back. My Watersprite has fine roots growing straight up out of the gravel- is this because the layer isn't deep enough?

Plus I find now that the plants are getting established I don't like the look of the light brown gravel mix. I want it to be darker- but still brown, not black. I thought if I get some black gravel and spread a layer over the pale brown, eventually it will mix together as I do light vaccuming. But I don't know if that will result in the look I want. Has anyone ever tried this, can you tell me if it will work? 

I kind of want to avoid removing and replacing the entire gravel layer, it seems like a lot of work and would disrupt my plants & bb?

Here's what it looks like now:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first i would add more gravel to about double what it is..if you were to go down to the lakes and rivers and streams you would see that God doesn't use much black gravel..i like to keep mine natural...but you could look for some darker brown natural gravel..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I want a natural look I thought maybe if black mixed into the lighter gravel it would end up having an overall look of brown? Maybe I will look for a very dark brown.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all of the gravel we use we get from our local landscape supply..natural riverbed for fish that prefer neutral to acidic water and crushed limestone for species that prefer more alkaline water....so we take a few 5 gallon buckets and a shovel to fill them..400 or 500 pounds costs only about 6 or 8 bucks..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I certainly don't need 500 pounds! More like 40. That definitely sounds cost effective, though. And I've wondered if the aquarium gravel I bought at pet store has been causing my high pH. There's a landscaping place near here, maybe I'll take a look.

I just wouldn't want gravel w/rough edges...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's riverbed gravel..edges smoothed by mother nature herself....
just grab a couple of buckets...as you get more tanks you will already have gravel..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

great idea, thanks


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

regular aquarium gravel you buy at pet stores normally doesn't alter ph. But some substrates have like seashells and things like that in them which will alter the ph


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

from the looks of the gravel in the tank , i would say it won't affect the PH....
something else to consider here...it's kinda like little bo peep's sheep...."leave them alone and they will come home , wagging their tails behind them..." 
with live plants and driftwood in the tank it will gradually lower the PH to around 7.0 or a little lower...but weekly water changes will help to keep it from getting too low...

i am going to insert my number 1 rule here......................

"THE MORE YOU MESS WITH YOUR AQUARIUM , THE MORE PROBLEMS YOU CREATE FOR YOURSELF..."

we humans are not really very smart....we always have to mess with things..and look at what a mess this beautiful and diverse planet is.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, something is and I've never been able to figure it out. I change about 25% once a week. The tapwater pH is 7.4, but sometimes my tank goes up to 7.6 or even 8.0. I wish I knew why. That's why I put all the driftwood in, to try and help keep it down. I thought at one point maybe the crusty deposit at waterline was dissolving back into water when I do the wc and the water level goes back up (from where it had evaporated away during the week) I try to clean that crust off every week, but it still goes up again now and then...

but I'm getting off my own topic now. I do want to make the gravel deeper, will add another layer of darker if I can find it. Everyone here has hard water, I guess that's why my pH is up.


----------

